# Superior Drummer Help (Mac)



## SPBY (Feb 27, 2010)

I've just installed (or so i thought) Superior Drummer 2 for the mac. I went through the installation and instructions and after installing 5 CD's and 20GB worth of data, and seeing "Install Successful" i can't find the damn application.

It's not in my applications folder, and after a heavy search, i find that it's not in any folder. I have support files and data but the actual program is nowhere to be found!

Any help???


----------



## RG7 (Feb 27, 2010)

Is it encrypted or hidden? Maybe its under a file name that isn't s2.0 and you'd have to look for it. Otherwise... finder>HD>search>keyword


----------



## SPBY (Feb 27, 2010)

RG7 said:


> Is it encrypted or hidden? Maybe its under a file name that isn't s2.0 and you'd have to look for it. Otherwise... finder>HD>search>keyword



Tried searching for it under multiple keynames, it was nowhere


----------



## RG7 (Feb 27, 2010)

did you torrent it or buy it and use the CD's it came with?
this happened to me with logic pro 8, I had to uninstall it completely and actually read through and look over what I was doing the second try. I missed out on a couple small things. So try redoing the install.
Why was there 5 CDs? that's a lot for a program. 
The mac itself only comes with 2 CD's I think to install all the apps


----------



## SPBY (Feb 27, 2010)

RG7 said:


> did you torrent it or buy it and use the CD's it came with?
> this happened to me with logic pro 8, I had to uninstall it completely and actually read through and look over what I was doing the second try. I missed out on a couple small things. So try redoing the install.
> Why was there 5 CDs? that's a lot for a program.
> The mac itself only comes with 2 CD's I think to install all the apps



Its a 5 CD set that is for both Windows and Mac, i've read what they've said and installed it and uninstalled it about 3 times this far and tried different things.  nothing.


----------



## RG7 (Feb 27, 2010)

maybe you installed the windows version on your mac?


----------



## SPBY (Feb 27, 2010)

RG7 said:


> maybe you installed the windows version on your mac?



 gimme some credit. But no, i didn't. the windows and mac files are in separate folders and windows .exe files aren't even openable on a Mac OS as far as i know (without bootcamp or something anyway).


----------



## Triple7 (Feb 28, 2010)

In order to open the application you need to install Toontrack Solo, did you do that? I pretty sure I ran into the same problem when I first installed it.


----------



## SPBY (Feb 28, 2010)

Triple7 said:


> In order to open the application you need to install Toontrack Solo, did you do that? I pretty sure I ran into the same problem when I first installed it.





oh jeez haha, i didn't


----------



## Triple7 (Feb 28, 2010)

Yea that confused the hell outta me too

Hopefully that is the answer to your problem dude


----------



## SPBY (Feb 28, 2010)

Triple7 said:


> Yea that confused the hell outta me too
> 
> Hopefully that is the answer to your problem dude



repped


----------



## Bobmaldad (Feb 28, 2010)

The problem is that Superior drummer is a VST plugin and is not gonna be in your applications folder, try using garage band and make a new software instrument and then check if toontrack superior drummer is there. i have a mac too and that is how it works and i use Logic Pro. if you have any more questions let me know!


----------



## btnation (Apr 25, 2010)

All are right! If any of you have any questions please feel free to PM.

Thanks,
Bill


----------

